# First new bike: Trek 7.1 FX or Bianchi Torino?



## aguydude (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I am trying to deciding between which bike I should get for my first bike. I will be using the bike to commute to and from school (about 6 miles each way) as well as running errands and such. Both bikes are from local LBSs and I've test ridden both of them, and honestly, I can't tell the difference. They are both going for about $425 (the Bianchi I might be able to talk down to $400), and basically I'm wondering which one would be better in terms of quality, ease of maintenance (I know next to nothing about bikes) and resellability as there's a chance I might need to move and craigslist it down the road. Thanks.


----------



## aguydude (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone with experience with these two bikes? I'm looking to buy either today or tomorrow so any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

I own the Trek 7.1 FX. LOVE the bike! It has been bullet proof and very fun to ride as well. It's good for the road as well as off road. (nothing crazy though). My daughter borrowed my FX and loved it so much she got one for herself.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

To my untrained eye, the frame geometry looks almost exactly the same on both bikes with the stem determining a more upright riding position on the Bianchi.

I have a 2011 7.5 FX and it's been great so far. Probably have 800 miles on since this past fall. I have no experience with the Bianchi. But if you need to CL it, the name recognition of the Trek might help sell it quicker.


----------



## White02 (Jul 18, 2012)

Which do you think is the bigger/better name?


----------



## SgtChang (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't think you could go wrong with either. But I haven't been in this game too long but I know both names are pretty big.

And if you want $400, throw $375 out there, then maybe they'll meet you in the middle at $400...but don't forget, your LBS is your best friend for bike stuff (usually), so don't insult by low balling.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

White02 said:


> Which do you think is the bigger/better name?


To the general public looking for a bike on craigslist, I would say Trek would be the better recognized name.


----------

